# Chesty Cough!



## WishUponAStar

Pleeeeeeease can someone help me sort out my chesty cough...?

I've just been to Asda to look at all the medicines and they all say that pregnant or breastfeeding women should consult their doctor, so don't want to take any of those. I've caught a chesty cough off someone at work who isn't taking any medicine themselves to sort it out, and isn't covering their mouth when they have a coughing fit every two minutes! :growlmad: Is there anything I can do to make it better? It's been 5 days now and my bump hurts from coughing so hard, and I have to bend over to cough now so it doesn't hurt so much. It's worse in the evenings, when I get a crackly chest too, and when I start coughing it's hard to stop.

I'm so fed up :cry:


----------



## Heidi

I know how you feel hun, i have the same thing, i've been taking soothers and honey with my RLT to sooth my throat, maybe go to a chemist and ask them what cough syrups you can take x


----------



## Natasha2605

I've had a cough for sooo long now, asked the MW last week what I could take and she said it's best to just let it pass... a week later it's still there and is beginning to hurt my chest : /


----------



## snailien

steam inhalation does help to loosen a chesty cough. do it morning and night. And yeah, hot honey and lemon drinks with some added ginger for your immune system
. Get well soon x


----------



## sue&bump

WishUponAStar said:


> Pleeeeeeease can someone help me sort out my chesty cough...?
> 
> I've just been to Asda to look at all the medicines and they all say that pregnant or breastfeeding women should consult their doctor, so don't want to take any of those. I've caught a chesty cough off someone at work who isn't taking any medicine themselves to sort it out, and isn't covering their mouth when they have a coughing fit every two minutes! :growlmad: Is there anything I can do to make it better? It's been 5 days now and my bump hurts from coughing so hard, and I have to bend over to cough now so it doesn't hurt so much. It's worse in the evenings, when I get a crackly chest too, and when I start coughing it's hard to stop.
> 
> I'm so fed up :cry:

I had my cough for over a week so finally decided to see GP. Felt a bit of a fraud going to see a Doc for a cough, but glad i did as it turned out that i have a chest infection. Now on antibiotics, which are easing it slightly. Best to call your Doc really and they will see you quickly if you explain that you are pregnant and how long you have had it. Good luck and hope it goes soon !!


----------



## chief's wife

the first time i had it i was given ampicilin 250mg 3 times daily for 5 days and it disappeared. but if you do not want any medication take 2 teaspoon of honey, raw ginger root , 2000mg[2gms] of vitamin c it also worked for me in one of my pregnancies. you can chew raw garlic if you are not going to deliver by cs. better still get to the hosp and get a prescription


----------



## TrishyC

At around the 4mth mark I got a horrid cough which turned into a chest infection.... so be careful! I ended up on antibiotics and it did clear it up but I should have been put on them straight away as I was bringing up the green stuff for more than a week before my doc agreed (with advice from my gyno) to give me an antibiotic. In total, I had the rotten thing for over 7weeks!
Just wanted to say that I am normally against medication even when not preg, so I didn't want to go that way, but it just wouldn't budge.

When I was preg with DD 4yrs ago I got a rotten cough at around 2mths preg and because I was so early on, I went to see a homeopath who gave me pure echinacea tabs and vit C drops and taking them consistently helped get rid of my cough in about a week. Oh and LOTS and LOTS and LOTS of water, which I did this time as well. Just wasn't so lucky this time to be able to get through it naturally. You gotta go with the flow hun and get it checked out. Hope it goes real soon!!:flower:


----------



## WishUponAStar

Well having been no better today, and after a couple of bad nights keeping me / my OH awake with my coughing, I went to see the doctor this morning. I've been given a prescription for one week of Amoxicillin - he said it is safe to take during pregnancy, I hope so :(

I caught a chesty cough which has turned into a virus (or it may be the other way round, I have forgotten what he said! Doing that a lot at the mo). 

Hope it clears up soon! My stomach's so sore from all this coughing, it feels like my insides are going to pop out of my bump every time I cough now. And thank you all for your replies, I probably wouldn't have gone to see the doctor otherwise.


----------



## bunnyhop

You can safely take this https://www.semichem.co.uk/p-1725-bells-compound-syrup-of-glycerin-lemon-and-honey-200ml.aspx its available in mosts chemists x


----------



## WishUponAStar

bunnyhop said:


> You can safely take this https://www.semichem.co.uk/p-1725-bells-compound-syrup-of-glycerin-lemon-and-honey-200ml.aspx its available in mosts chemists x

Thank you bunnyhop, I'm going to the chemist on the way home from work and will ask if they have this.


----------



## paws4thought

While you wait for the antibiotics to kick in, try sleeping with loads of pillows to prop you up. The flatter you sleep, the worse it gets, probably because the fluid can drain easily into your lungs. Also, try coughing into a pillow - not only does this make it quieter so that your OH can sleep, but it also reduces the speed of the air coming out, which helps ease the stomach pain. One more thing - a putting warm hot water bottle against your chest (high up) can ease the coughing sometimes, as can a steamy room such as a bathroom after a bath or shower.


----------



## TrishyC

Yes amoxicillin is supposed to be safe and my doc was ready to put me on that straight away, but my problem is that I am allergic to that family of antibiotics hahaha typical!:dohh: That's why he decided to wait and see how I went. I think you can rest easy taking that.
However to help it along, the best things are the plain old simple "Mum" rules.... plenty of rest and PLENTY of fluids.:flower:


----------

